# Остеохондроз шейного отдела



## beclear (4 Июл 2016)

Добрый вечер, Уважаемые врачи.

22 года, рост 185, вес 105. Тяжелоатлет, раньше очень долго занимался борьбой вольной, травм нет серьезных, привычек вредных тоже)

В течение 3 месяцев беспокоит следующая ситуация:
появились плавающие ниточки, точки перед глазами.
появилась неясность зрения: потемнения, затуманивание, периодическая расфокусировка, двоение.
небольшая мутность в голове
щелчки в ухе при глотании и наклонах головы, особенно назад или влево. Само отведение головы в стороны стало неполным каким-то, относительно того, как было раньше.
при вставании в 8 из 10 случаев появляется на 5-10 сек предобморочное состояние

За месяц до этого появилась субфебрильная температура и были пробки в горле, которые выходили сами по себе практически каждый день. Они к слову есть и сегодня, но незначительные, на поверхности миндалин не видно, Как и температура (повышается как правило во 2 половине дня 37.0-37.3),  Боли не беспокоили.

Симптомы практически все начались примерно одновременно. На следующий день после выполнения тяжелой становой тяги, с самого утра при вставании закружилась голова, потемнело в глазах, запищало в ушах, очень сильно захотелось сладкого. Отпустило, но до сих пор что-то такое остаточное наблюдается + температура постоянная.

Через недели 3 пошел в поликлинику. Думал проблема сразу в нарушении углеводного обмена) Тут же сдал ОАК + глик.гемоглобин. Все было впорядке) + глюкоза+ гликир гемоглобин. Было только СОЭ  - 18.
Терапевт даже не собиралась меня слушать, прописала афобазол. С глазными симптомами пошел к офтальмологу. Офтальмолог обнаружила инфекционный блефарит и все - тетрациклин за веко. В теч 2 недель все прошло.

подумал, что во всем виновата психосоматика, хоть я и не мнительный вообще. перестал искать проблемы на пустом месте в интернетах.
Но все продолжается. немного в меньшей степени. Отвлекает сильно.

дальнейшие анализы делалв частных клиниках сам для себя:
узи сердца - гипертрофия миокарда 1 ст.
узи брюшной полости, узи щит железы - норма
экг -  поздняя постдеполяризация, признаки гипертрофии миокарда левого желудочка
ОАК - снова соэ, 15. Остальное в норме, ОАМ  - норма
анализы на гормоны щит. железы - норм.
кт мозга - кт-признаки правостороннего гайморита ( циркулярный неравномерный отек слизистой 7 мм)
рентгенография шейного отдела в 3 проекциях - R-признаки шейного остеохондроза с4-с5. Обызвествление выйной связки. потологический смещений не выявлено
узи бца - снижение скорости кровотока по ПА. При ЦДК цвет полностью картирует просвет артерии, стенки не изменены, контуры ровные. 

Вопрос такой, стоит ли с данными рентгена шеи и узибца идти к неврологу для дальнейшей очной направленной диагностики? и может ли вообще это быть причиной? И стоит ли обратиться к ЛОР-врачу для исключения признаков лор-инфекций\патологий по данным кт, температуре и пробок в горле? или заключение кт мозга не может считаться как вариант диагностики гайморита?

Спасибо, если кто ответит.


----------



## AIR (4 Июл 2016)

beclear написал(а):


> Вопрос такой, стоит ли с данными рентгена шеи и узибца идти к неврологу для дальнейшей очной направленной диагностики? и может ли вообще это быть причиной?


Идти к мануальному терапевту для мануальной диагностики и лечения.


beclear написал(а):


> И стоит ли обратиться к ЛОР-врачу для исключения признаков лор-инфекций\патологий по данным кт, температуре и пробок в горле?


Стоит.


beclear написал(а):


> появились плавающие ниточки, точки перед глазами.
> появилась неясность зрения: потемнения, затуманивание, периодическая расфокусировка, двоение.
> небольшая мутность в голове
> щелчки в ухе при глотании и наклонах головы, особенно назад или влево. Само отведение головы в стороны стало неполным каким-то, относительно того, как было раньше.
> при вставании в 8 из 10 случаев появляется на 5-10 сек предобморочное состояние


Данные проявления вполне могут быть при нарушениях мышечно-тонического характера на кранио-вертебральном уровне. .  Особенно учиывая:


beclear написал(а):


> Тяжелоатлет, раньше очень долго занимался борьбой вольной,


----------



## beclear (4 Июл 2016)

Так и сделаю, спасибо. Найти бы еще мануального терапевта в городе..


----------



## Alex66 (6 Авг 2016)

Здравствуйте. Хотел бы получить совет что делать? У меня остеохондроз шейного отдела. Последнее время стал ощущать какую то заложенность в голове, а иногда жжет в затылке. Можно ли начать делать сеансы лечения игольчатым молоточком "чжень"?


----------



## La murr (6 Авг 2016)

*Alex66*, здравствуйте!
К врачу сходить нет желания?


----------



## Alex66 (6 Авг 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *Alex66*, здравствуйте!
> К врачу сходить нет желания?


Пожалуй вы правы, схожу.


----------



## beclear (28 Сен 2016)

Уважаемые господа и дамы ( если имеются), в очередной раз нужно консультация. Проблемы те же, симптомы те же. Не нашел мануального терпевта по Вашим рекомендациям и кинул это дело все, списав на психосоматическое расстройство) 
Однако время идет, в жизни много хорошего и плохого, настроение, события, мысли меняются, а симптомы все те же.

Есть свежие (сегодняшние снимки) ШОП в 2 проекциях + прямая проекция через открытый рот. К сожалению без функц. проб.
Посмотрите , пожалуйста, выскажите мнение, стоит ли продолжать двигать в проблемах позвоночника и связывать их со своими симптомами

Снимки


----------



## AIR (28 Сен 2016)

Могу только повторить, данные проблемы вполне могут появиться при мышечно-тонических нарушениях на кранио-вертебральном уровне.  Более точно может определить только мануальная диагностика на данном уровне, а также шеи в общем и плечевого пояса..


----------



## beclear (28 Сен 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Могу только повторить, данные проблемы вполне могут появиться при мышечно-тонических нарушениях на кранио-вертебральном уровне.  Более точно может определить только мануальная диагностика на данном уровне, а также шеи в общем и плечевого пояса..



Понял.
Можете что-нибудь сказать о снимке через открытый рот?  есть ли патологии, связанные с зубовидным отростком и его расположением?
Спасибо.


----------



## AIR (28 Сен 2016)

beclear написал(а):


> есть ли патологии, связанные с зубовидным отростком и его расположением?


Отклонение есть, но, опять же,  это может быть вызвано асимметричным напряжением мышц..


----------



## beclear (29 Сен 2016)

Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Сен 2016)

beclear написал(а):


> Понял.
> Можете что-нибудь сказать о снимке через открытый рот?  есть ли патологии, связанные с зубовидным отростком и его расположением?
> Спасибо.


Патология, как особенность развития, есть.
При Вашем сколиозе, так и должно быть.


----------

